# [WTB] Avet 80W



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Blue preferred, if not must be silver.

Anyone?

-Mike


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

mbrajer said:


> Blue preferred, if not must be silver.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> -Mike


Mike,

Take a look at this . . .

*http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-in-box-Avet-Fishing-Reel-Factory-Blem-model-EXW80-2-2-Speed-P16b-/331871334556?hash=item4d4512b09c:g:34gAAOSwQaJXQwwf*

*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Avet-EX-80-2-2-Speed-Lever-Drag-Big-Game-Reels-BLUE-SHIP-WITHIN-12-HOURS-/172231937959?hash=item2819d2cfa7:g:c8cAAOSwiYFXIn3-*

*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Avet-Pro-80W-Avets-largest-reel-Shark-Giant-Tuna-Free-Shipping-/262479767411?hash=item3d1d036773:m:moDgnZigUHEKtRJjF2JSUAQ*


Tight Lines !!!


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey check out thehulltruth.com

They have a commercial section with guys that can beat those prices on new reels.. There's 3-4 different retailers on there so check them out. I think one of them is dealman. Most of the eBay poster are the guys from thehulltruth.com but with better prices if not bought through ebay.they can't list a price sheet but can pm you the number you need.. Great and secure site.fast turn around . I'm not afillited with any of them but just a previous customer only.


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks guys for the tips!

And to clarify for anyone on here- this reel won't be used tons so the more used the better.

-Mike


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Still looking! 

Changed my mind on colors- silver preferred.


----------

